# Need help picking a budget tactical flashlight



## txraptor (Mar 23, 2009)

I am an avid airsofter and am in search of a good but cheap tactical flashlight. I have tried reading up and searching ghe internet for flashlights bu I figured it would be good to ask ona forum dediated to flashlights.

I do not wish to spend over $40 but need a flashlight that can do the following:

-light up an area with decent spread as far as 200ft but most likely will be engaging target at 100ft

-good battery life with easy to come by batteries

-ridiculously bright. It has to disorientate and temporaily blind my targets. I need them to have to turn away or take cover due to sheer brightness

-has to be compatible with weapon mounts. It will be mounted ona mil-spec rail on my M4

-can take some rough-housing. For example, having BB's shot at it, getting dropped, bumped against walls, etc.


Links to flashlights online and prices would be of great help! Thank you everyone


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 23, 2009)

Eagletac P100A2. It runs on 2 AA batteries, and seems like it meets most of your requirements. It should be pretty durable, but I don't think the lens would be able to survive a head on hit from a bb. It has hard anodization, so it shouldn't scratch easily, and it is about as bright as a AA flashlight can get. If you are willing to use CR123 batteries, the P100C2 might also be an option.
Also, I believe only the head is one inch, so if you have a one inch mount it might only fit snugly around the head. 

You can get it here and here. There may be more places, but those seem to be the places people here have the best luck with.


----------



## tbhracing (Mar 23, 2009)

OP- I am not an Expert in the area you are asking, but it sounds like a Pelican M6 LED is what youre looking for. They work great, heavy duty, tactical and have a real lifetime warranty.

There are plenty on ebay and they are under $40. They take the 123 batteries as well.

Factory Link- http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=2330

Here is a sample picture-


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 23, 2009)

tbhracing said:


> OP- I am not an Expert in the area you are asking, but it sounds like a Pelican M6 LED is what youre looking for. They work great, heavy duty, tactical and have a real lifetime warranty.
> 
> There are plenty on ebay and they are under $40. They take the 123 batteries as well.
> 
> ...


A great light but far from being ridiculously bright. Is is actually quite dim for today's standards.

An EagleTac is his best option in this price point.


----------



## Benson (Mar 23, 2009)

A tactical flashlight for Airsoft; shouldn't that have a crenelated rubber bezel for close combat?


----------



## tbhracing (Mar 23, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> A great light but far from being ridiculously bright. Is is actually quite dim for today's standards.
> 
> An EagleTac is his best option in this price point.


 

Like I said, I am not an Expert, so I am sure you are correct here. The Pelican M6s that I owned were pretty bright, but maybe not for this application.


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 23, 2009)

Go here and read some reviews about some of these:
dealextreme.com

I would go with Cree R2 or Q5 lights and make sure the host gets good reviews.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 23, 2009)

Budget bright light? or Budget tactical light? The latter doesn't exist.

This light might interest you (I'm assuming arisoft guns). Use a drop-in like this one and you should get a pretty bright light with a mount within your budget. Not sure about reliability though.

:welcome:


----------



## old4570 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ultrafire - 501 - 502 - L2 - C1 ..

KD has a very nice C1 - 4 - sale ATM ...


----------



## jag-engr (Mar 24, 2009)

tbhracing said:


> OP- I am not an Expert in the area you are asking, but it sounds like a Pelican M6 LED is what youre looking for. They work great, heavy duty, tactical and have a real lifetime warranty.
> 
> There are plenty on ebay and they are under $40. They take the 123 batteries as well.
> 
> ...


 
The newer versions of the M6 are supposed to be P60-compatible, though it may require a little work. That would certainly put it into the budget tactical category.


----------



## txraptor (Mar 24, 2009)

*Need help picking a tactical flashlight*

I am an avid airsofter and am in need of a cheap but effective tactical flashlight. I need the following requriements listed below:

-must be EXTREMELY bright
-needs to disorientate my targets
-capable to use a pressure switch
-must be rail mountable(going on an M4)
-have a really good throw
-good spread at 100+ft
-still extremely bright at 100ft
-reasonably cheap like the UTG xenon light price-range

Let me know what you guys can find. I've been reading all over the forums on lights and info but I do not have the money to buy a hundred+ dollar flashlight. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## txraptor (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you for all of your inputs. I'm going to try and make a purchase off of the recommendations of the DX ones. I will post up on one of them in a few hours to see if you guys agree with it.


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm going to recommend you get something with a large reflector, if your average engagement range is about a hundred feet. All else the same, a larger reflector means a tighter beam and longer range. DealExtreme stuff is great and cheap, but not exactly the most reliable equipment in the world; I'd worry about the effects of real recoil on them, but you should be fine with airsoft.

Maybe something like this one - don't know how bright it is, but the oversized reflector is what you're looking for. This one gets glowing reviews, estimated ranges of 50-60 meters, and puts out 500 lumens, but requires you to bring your own batteries to the party.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 26, 2009)

The eagletac mentioned is the only thing I can think of that comes close... however. lets look at that list of requirements and have a quick thought about them real quick....



> I do not wish to spend over $40 but need a flashlight that can do the following:



The $40 budget might be possible for the light alone, however, it's actually impossible for all of the requirements listed below to be worked into a single light for various reasons.



> -light up an area with decent spread as far as 200ft but most likely will be engaging target at 100ft



the 100ft mark is probably possible in the $40 range, extending to 200ft range and things get tricky, remember that when you double the distance, you are quadrupling the spread of the beam, so the amount of oomf behind it required for accurate target identification increases dramatically. 



> -good battery life with easy to come by batteries



This is the condition that simply can not be met at any price point while maintaining your other requirements [tactical size and output]. The only way to get good battery life at tactical levels of output and size is by using something other than alkaline cells. Most people mean "alkaline" when they say "easy" and "batteries" in the same sentence. You are going to need to either use lithium primary cells in AA or CR123 size, or invest in a rechargeable format of either NIMH AA or Li-Ion. Have a game plan on what battery tech you want to use in this light, think long term, weigh your options, then consider ordering the light. 



> -ridiculously bright. It has to disorientate and temporaily blind my targets. I need them to have to turn away or take cover due to sheer brightness



In dark conditions, most of the ~200 lumen LED tactical options should have a decent effect on making those down-beam of you uncomfortable. But I don't think it's going to send anyone running with tail between the legs. If you want to achieve a level of output that makes people really behave dramatically different at 100+ft ranges, you will need to increase your budget by a factor of ~10X. 2000+ lumens. 



> -has to be compatible with weapon mounts. It will be mounted ona mil-spec rail on my M4



I suggest looking at CR123 and 18650 powered tacitcal LED lights with Q5 and R2 LEDs. Most will have ~1" body diameters and will work with various mounting options. 



> -can take some rough-housing. For example, having BB's shot at it, getting dropped, bumped against walls, etc.



I would say avoid really cheap lights from DealExtreme, and stick with LED as light source to minimize the likelihood of experiencing a failure. I'd suggest carrying a spare, or even mounting a spare regardless. 

-Eric


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 26, 2009)

txraptor said:


> Thank you for all of your inputs. I'm going to try and make a purchase off of the recommendations of the DX ones. I will post up on one of them in a few hours to see if you guys agree with it.


:thumbsup:

Just post the DX SKU number... not copy/paste the product URL. Mods may delete the latter.
You should also read the bessie-benny sticky at the top before posting anything.

:twothumbs


----------



## old4570 (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.R2

Also : 

http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.P7


Also 

http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.MC-E

:wave: $40


----------



## polkiuj (Mar 26, 2009)

Eagletac P100C2.

~8000 lux @ 1m. Should be a decent thrower and do what you need. =)


----------



## Delta1067 (Mar 26, 2009)

Solarforce L2. The only bad thing I can say about this light is that it only comes with a reverse clickie.


----------



## txraptor (Mar 26, 2009)

OK I found a few style/looks I like, that are outputting 900 lumens, and seem to have good throw/spreads. What does everyone think of the following?

one

two

three

four

I also deciding on going the rechargable batteyr route and want to run a pressure switch.


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 26, 2009)

Those are quad emmiters (like 4 LEDs on one die). Although they output more lumens overall, their beams are not as focused as single LED lights (the hotspot isn't as well defined), so you might not get as much range. I would stay away from the xenon, since it will break more easily and is less efficient than LEDs.


----------



## old4570 (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13336
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16092

I was a ho-in-and-a-humin over these two . 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7133 : and this one over at KD ....

I went for the MTE ... But , later on , U never never know !


----------



## ardo (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16501

What's wrong with this baby? (Other than me being a noob). I'm looking for a tactical one as well - hope these are all waterproof...


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 26, 2009)

As said before, tactical does not mean bright. A tactical light has to be simple, reliable, bright, high quality, dependiable, and predictable.

None of them are waterproof but they should be water resistant and work in the rain without problem.

What are you looking for in this light ardo?


----------



## bogeymachine (Mar 26, 2009)

"tactical" implies that you will be operating in harms way

"airsoft" implies that budget considerations may be more significant than life/death realiability

consider the Romisen RC-N3

for under $20 DX will set you up - someday

for under a couple bucks more, Brian (shiningbeam.com) will set you up immediately

shoot straight, shoot first...........

bogey out


----------



## old4570 (Mar 26, 2009)

ardo said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16501
> 
> What's wrong with this baby? (Other than me being a noob). I'm looking for a tactical one as well - hope these are all waterproof...



Nothing - only lacks memory . I find the more powerful the flashlight , the more important memory becomes .


----------



## Mercaptan (Mar 27, 2009)

txraptor said:


> OK I found a few style/looks I like, that are outputting 900 lumens, and seem to have good throw/spreads. What does everyone think of the following?
> 
> one
> 
> ...



Throw and spread are two completely different animals. The quad-die emitters you have listed are _not_ good for throwing, though they do provide much spread (i.e. flood light) in closer situations. 

For your stipulated price range, you can pick either throw or bright flood, but cannot have both. Regardless, your 'enemies' will not cower, and certainly will not seek cover, because of a 'weapon light.'

This begs the question... how will you mount a pressure switch? How will you mount the light? These items are costly and will bump up the price limit you have established. 

I hope that, if you learn anything at all of use, complication (multi-modes, strobe, etc.) are a complete distraction and of no use on a 'weapon light.' I was excited when I saw FoxFury's new advertisement for a new pistol light; but they cluttered it with features. Simplicity is a virtue unto itself, and one less thing to worry about when the lead starts being slung. Some of the things being mentioned here have 8 modes. Dear God, why? I have a light with three modes, and I'm actually sick of it. Give me two or fewer on a flashlight, give me one on an actual weapon light.


----------



## ardo (Mar 27, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> What are you looking for in this light ardo?


This would be for practicing cold (no ammo) drills in a dark house, or in the woods. 100ft throw should be more than plenty, with some spill/ flood being helpful. No rail mounting, hand-held only. Must be small enough so that gripping both the light & the handgun is comfortable - this may be a problem for me, I have small hands. 

I had reservations about fumbling with the 8-mode clicky, but now that Mercaptan has confirmed it, I'll have to look for something simple.


----------



## Jaybird (Mar 27, 2009)

4sevens has the Fenix L2D CE on clearance for $41. If you use the CPF8 coupon code I believe you'll get 8% off that. Same applies to the Olight T-10 they have for $39. Both good lights and under $40.

:twothumbs


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 27, 2009)

Having a light in airsoft will not be all that useful. It will not scare them away, it will give them a target to shoot at. Even if they can't see anything else, they will be able to see the light, and they will shoot at it. You would have to have the light a few feet away from your body so you don't get hit, but then you will not be able to shoot them as easily.


----------



## ardo (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I decided to go for broke, and ordered an Olight M20 off ebay, from a Canadian supplier. 4sevens looks good & is a bit cheaper, but I didn't want to take chances with Canadian customs. Later, I may decide to get a rail mount & a pressure switch.


----------

